# Weird habits/mannerisms?



## thekidstable (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm just wondering, what kinds of weird habits and mannerisms and pet peeves and such do y'all have? 
Cause I know you got em, weirdos 

Some of mine? I talk to myself ALL the time. all the time. I'm talking right now. 
I drum my fingers on everything. all the time.


Oh probably my least favorite one is that courtesy of my old high-school buds, I sometimes (all the time) use internet slang in real life. Most notably 'lol' (not L-O-L, but 'lol' as in rhyming with 'wall'). But I actually have a lot to say about this one; I personally feel it's a diminishingly esoteric dialect, and I think some expressions, like lol, don't have a better analogue in English already. For example, I might get in the elevator in my dorm and forget to push the button for my floor, so after I'm not moving and I look to see what's going on here, I notice I didn't press anything so I might just sort of go "lol? good job me." Is that weird?

But really though, in a situation like that, it's not funny enough to go "HAHAHAHAHAHA" but it shouldn't go unnoticed. And such is the beauty of 'lol'. Don't judge. Your turn weirdos.


----------



## Albino_taters (Dec 7, 2010)

I tend to bust into singing when someone says a line that even resembles a line from a song. Even if it isn't really close I go with it. Dunno why, I just do. Don't judge


----------



## Paquito (Dec 7, 2010)

I daydream a lot. Mostly about ninja battles, Harry Potter battles, and breaking out into random musical numbers.


----------



## thekidstable (Dec 7, 2010)

Albino_taters said:


> I tend to bust into singing when someone says a line that even resembles a line from a song. Even if it isn't really close I go with it. Dunno why, I just do. Don't judge



SCOTT PILGRIM AV 
yeah I do that too actually, to some degree. I have this thing were there's always a song playing in my head and random things people say always switch the song and stuff.



Paquito said:


> I daydream a lot. Mostly about ninja battles, Harry Potter battles, and breaking out into random musical numbers.


but what if, they were battling EACH OTHER? who would win in a fight: ninjas vs harry potters vs random musical numbers go go


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 7, 2010)

I count my steps on a 4/4 time and try to step solidly on each block of sidewalk rather than on cracks, unless the situation calls for 2/2 or 3/4

When I'm sitting my right leg will almost always be bouncing if it's in a position to do so.

When eating pepperoni or sausage pizza, I have a tendency to eat around the edge of the pepperoni or sausage before eating it.

When eating chicken nuggets, I'll only eat two or three normally by jsut biting and eating. The majority I will eat the crust off around the edge, eat the crust on the two sides, then eat the peice of meat from the inside, separately.

If I can, and the toilet paper isn't already this way, I will flip it so the toilet paper falls over the roll towards me rather than the wall.

I also have to make sure that when wearing a hoodie, the strings are the same length.

Yep, I'm weird, and just OCD enough.


----------



## JulieD (Dec 7, 2010)

Um....well I hug people. I know, its weird. But trust me, once you get a hug from me, you will want no other. I have people come from mile and mile, julst for a Julie hug...true story. The things that PA are known for are the Liberty Bell, Hershey, and my hugs. I know, they are just that awesome :happy:


----------



## freakyfred (Dec 7, 2010)

When eating a chocolate bar like a kitkat chunky or mars bar, I bite off all the chocolate first and let it melt in my mouth. Then i eat the middle part!


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 8, 2010)

I tend to bounce my legs too. I sniffle a lot. I freak out if my lips close for too long. I make random loud noises for no reason. I sing what I want to say, often in pretend autotune. I smack my ass a lot. I am obsessed with q-tipping my ears. I often sleep in positions that would kill the average mans neck. & some other stuff I might not realize I do


----------



## Zowie (Dec 8, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> I am obsessed with q-tipping my ears.



Oh shit. I'm glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## JulieD (Dec 8, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> I am obsessed with q-tipping my ears.





Zowie said:


> Oh shit. I'm glad I'm not the only one.



WHAT???!


----------



## project219 (Dec 8, 2010)

I finish half my sentences with "You know what I mean?"

I also eat the chocolate around a Reeses until there's just peanut butter left, then eat that.


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 8, 2010)

Zowie said:


> Oh shit. I'm glad I'm not the only one.


I DON'T EVEN DO IT FOR THE CLEANING ANYMORE!!! :really sad: I do it cuz it feels so fucking good:wubu:


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 8, 2010)

JulieD said:


> WHAT???!



Why so shocked? It is normal lady


----------



## Zowie (Dec 8, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> I DON'T EVEN DO IT FOR THE CLEANING ANYMORE!!! :really sad: I do it cuz it feels so fucking good:wubu:



YES! We should hang out, and q-tip together. Although, I do it for the cleaning. I'm just neurotic about ear-gunk.


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 8, 2010)

Zowie said:


> YES! We should hang out, and q-tip together. Although, I do it for the cleaning. I'm just neurotic about ear-gunk.



It'll be the worlds first q-tipping party. We can try different brands as if it was a wine or cheese tasting thing but with cotton swabs... & no tasting of them... unless you are into that stuff


----------



## thekidstable (Dec 9, 2010)

project219 said:


> I finish half my sentences with "You know what I mean?"



I know what you mean.


----------



## Dockta_Dockta (Dec 9, 2010)

Sometimes in a conversation I'll just say "It's just...." and trail off expecting the other person to know exactly what I mean.


----------



## JulieD (Dec 9, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> Why so shocked? It is normal lady



no..i mean WHAT?! like i cant hear you...get it? oh..nevermind:doh:


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 9, 2010)

JulieD said:


> no..i mean WHAT?! like i cant hear you...get it? oh..nevermind:doh:



Are you calling me a tramp? Oh heck no!


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 9, 2010)

All that stuff about the Q-tipping. Me too.


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 9, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> All that stuff about the Q-tipping. Me too.



welcome to the swabs gang g


----------



## Zowie (Dec 9, 2010)

I can never understand people who don't q-tip. Okay, maybe not as crazily as me, but if I don't do it for more than two days I want to rip my ears off. How does everyone else survive?


----------



## vinarian (Dec 9, 2010)

I flirt... alot, with anyone, anytime... I'm very amorous.

oh yeah, i have been known, on occasion to Q-Tip, but it must be a real one, no brand-x swabs for me!

Sometimes I like to flirt with q-tips but its just not as satisfying because I get no reaction from a q-tip!


----------



## Paquito (Dec 9, 2010)

I also have the tendency to be super paranoid and can turn any situation into my fault. You know the guy who got shot in the face by Dick Cheney and then apologized to Cheney? I'm that guy.


----------



## thekidstable (Dec 9, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I also have the tendency to be super paranoid and can turn any situation into my fault. You know the guy who got shot in the face by Dick Cheney and then apologized to Cheney? I'm that guy.



The next time something like this happens, I want you to turn to the nearest person and go "what the HELL, dick!" Even if its not dick cheney this time. It'll be good for you.


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 9, 2010)

Zowie said:


> I can never understand people who don't q-tip. Okay, maybe not as crazily as me, but if I don't do it for more than two days I want to rip my ears off. How does everyone else survive?



I know right? I have to everyday. I hate when I pull junk out. My ear drums lust for the touch of a soft tipped q


----------



## Venom (Dec 9, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> I DON'T EVEN DO IT FOR THE CLEANING ANYMORE!!! :really sad: I do it cuz it feels so fucking good:wubu:



q-tipping
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2ju4SQ9X8I


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 9, 2010)

I do the q-tip thing too, in fact, had to see a doctor about it who said STOP STICKING Q-TIPS IN YOUR EARS. WAX IS MEANT TO PROTECT THEM! I told him no effin way was I going to have disgusting ears.

I like to bite around the edges of Reese's peanut butter cups and Oreo cookies until there's no border but my worst most OCD compulsion is probably that I can't enjoy gummi bears, Skittles, M&M's, Smarties or anything of the sort unless I line them up Roy G Biv style and THEN by the quantities. I've been doing that since I was a kid and have been ridiculed for it (coworkers have taken pictures, I shit you not) but I don't care. It's part of my bliss.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 9, 2010)

Venom said:


> q-tipping
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2ju4SQ9X8I



Video was funny, but I feel a bit ashamed that I knew some of those wome. By name.


----------



## Paquito (Dec 9, 2010)

KNOCK KNOCK

"____, what are you doing in there?!?!"

" LEAVE ME ALONE MOM, I'M Q-TIPPING!"


----------



## Zowie (Dec 9, 2010)

Paquito said:


> KNOCK KNOCK
> 
> "____, what are you doing in there?!?!"
> 
> " LEAVE ME ALONE MOM, I'M Q-TIPPING!"



True story. Happens to me all the time.


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 9, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I do the q-tip thing too, in fact, had to see a doctor about it who said STOP STICKING Q-TIPS IN YOUR EARS. WAX IS MEANT TO PROTECT THEM! I told him no effin way was I going to have disgusting ears.
> 
> I like to bite around the edges of Reese's peanut butter cups and Oreo cookies until there's no border but my worst most OCD compulsion is probably that I can't enjoy gummi bears, Skittles, M&M's, Smarties or anything of the sort unless I line them up Roy G Biv style and THEN by the quantities. I've been doing that since I was a kid and have been ridiculed for it (coworkers have taken pictures, I shit you not) but I don't care. It's part of my bliss.



I have to organize by colors for sure, and with gummy bears I have to individually bite the ears, then head, then arms off before I could possibly eat the rest.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm completely normal.


----------



## Paquito (Dec 9, 2010)

I also color-code, and then I eat the colors based on which ones I like, starting with my favorite color. But I leave one of each group, and eat those ones together.

I also used to put Gummi Bears in my ice cream at those buffet places, and pretend that they were drowning in the ice cream. And then eaten by a large Mexican.


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 9, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I also color-code, and then I eat the colors based on which ones I like, starting with my favorite color. But I leave one of each group, and eat those ones together.
> 
> I also used to put Gummi Bears in my ice cream at those buffet places, and pretend that they were drowning in the ice cream. And then eaten by a large Mexican.



You eat your favorite first? Weirdo.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 9, 2010)

Whenever I eat anything, I eat least favorite to favorite order. Favorite of course last. I'm really big on anticipation. I just realized I do that with chores too. Least favorite first. Get that crap (kitty litter literally) out of the way first.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm backing up the everyday q-tipping

Your ears feel so greasy and nasty if you don't


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 9, 2010)

What do you mean 'everyday'? I do it several times a day.


----------



## thekidstable (Dec 10, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> My ear drums lust for the touch of a soft tipped q



Is this porn?
I think i like it :blush:


----------



## lovelocs (Dec 10, 2010)

No one has yet thought to cross a Q-Tip with a vibrator. When they do, heads will explode.


----------



## Amaranthine (Dec 10, 2010)

Am I the only person in the world that doesn't use q-tips?


Let's see...we're habits. 

Sometimes I'll just interject random, non-sensical things into conversation. It humors me. I also do the "sad tuba" sound effect or sing the keyboard cat melody when someone fails. I saw lol [lawl] a lot too. 

Bad habits...I bite the skin around my nails off.


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 10, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> Am I the only person in the world that doesn't use q-tips?



really?!? that's gross... 

i'm not obsessed like those weirdos up there but i clean my ears every day with q-tips after i take a shower.


----------



## JulieD (Dec 10, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> really?!? that's gross...
> 
> i'm not obsessed like those weirdos up there but i clean my ears every day with q-tips after i take a shower.



I don't think its gross to not clean your ears everyday...I have had about 6 ear surgeries and have lots of scar tissue and a hole in my eardrum, the doc always tells me not to worry about cleaning it out INSIDE the ear canal...you could end up causing more damage then good...
What I think is gross is people who clean their ears out with other objects...like pen caps and keys...and that do it in public, eww...I used to work with this older guy who always dug in his ears with foreign objects...icky

Also, have you q-tippers ever heard of ear candles? They are a candle that are made to put in your ear, and light. The heat loosens the wax and helps clean it out...if I wasn't at work and on my phone, I would link it...its true...maybe for the more serious ear cleaner...its hardcore ear porn


----------



## Tad (Dec 10, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> Am I the only person in the world that doesn't use q-tips?



No, you aren't. I grew up being told “Don’t put anything in your ear smaller than your elbow.” Despite which I do wash my ears out everyday in the shower. But I don’t q-tip, because they are way smaller than my elbow, and putting them in my ear will cause my head to spontaneously explode, or something :doh:

My wife, on the other hand, is a q-tipper  She used to leave an open box (and often a pile of used q-tips next to it) on her bedside table. Then our cat at the time found that it could pick up q-tips by sliding the shaft between two of the pads on her paws, and hence hold onto it while she tore the fur off the q-tip. Soon there were shredded q-tips and bits of cotton-fluff all over our apartment. After which my wife learned to be more discrete with her q-tip habit. 

Oh, and of course all my habits are completely normal, it is people who don’t share them who are weird  (more seriously, I can't think of them right now, but I'm sure some will come to me later, once it is too late to edit this post)


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Dec 10, 2010)

When I'm making/writing/fixing things...using pliers especially or rods or pens or whatever. I *MUST* tap them on a hard surface before using them for whatever. Even a screwdriver, if I'm going to tighten a screw, there has to be a hard horizontal surface for me to tap it on first. (I only recently noticed this in the past year. However, if I try to do it without tapping a hard horizontal surface first, it just doesn't feel right.)

Hmmmm I'm sure there's more but that one is at the forefront of my mind.


----------



## Melian (Dec 10, 2010)

JulieD said:


> I don't think its gross to not clean your ears everyday...I have had about 6 ear surgeries and have lots of scar tissue and a hole in my eardrum, the doc always tells me not to worry about cleaning it out INSIDE the ear canal...you could end up causing more damage then good...



Q-tips are not designed for ear cleaning - they are actually intended for makeup removal (however the hell that works). 

I was almost deaf as a child and have had several ear surgeries, plus all of this stuff was covered in various anatomy classes I've taken over the years, so I've heard this many times now: the ear cleans itself, you don't need to remove wax from the canal, and using Q-tips can cause blockages and hearing loss.

Honestly, I just wash with soap and water in the shower every night, and there is no wax to be seen.....if there was, my husband would mock me.


----------



## Amaranthine (Dec 10, 2010)

Oh, I thought of one more odd one. Sometimes I purr randomly. Yes, like a cat.

My cat at home makes this weird, loud purr-like noise. And, my dad started making it in response to the cat. And I started making it in response to my dad. And now we all communicate like that. Of course, who knows what the hell it all actually means.

But now I just make that sound in random situations, or when I'm bored.


----------



## JulieD (Dec 10, 2010)

Melian said:


> Q-tips are not designed for ear cleaning - they are actually intended for makeup removal (however the hell that works).
> 
> I was almost deaf as a child and have had several ear surgeries, plus all of this stuff was covered in various anatomy classes I've taken over the years, so I've heard this many times now: the ear cleans itself, you don't need to remove wax from the canal, and using Q-tips can cause blockages and hearing loss.
> 
> Honestly, I just wash with soap and water in the shower every night, and there is no wax to be seen.....if there was, my husband would mock me.



Melian, I like you more and more every day...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 10, 2010)

JulieD said:


> Melian, I like you more and more every day...



I just wanted to let you know Julie, it's impossible not to like her.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 10, 2010)

I wear acrylic nails, but not primarily because they look nice. I live with the expense and hassle because I can't stop biting my fingernails to the quick when I don't have the acrylics on. Also, it helps to keep me from picking at my skin/scalp, since the false tips have no feeling in them. 

Yeah, I'm completely normal :blush:


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 10, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> I wear acrylic nails, but not primarily because they look nice. I live with the expense and hassle because I can't stop biting my fingernails to the quick when I don't have the acrylics on. Also, it helps to keep me from picking at my skin/scalp, since the false tips have no feeling in them.
> 
> Yeah, I'm completely normal :blush:


I do the same exact thing but because otherwise I'd chew off my cuticles. I used to bite off the skin around my nails until they bled.

Um...the ear candle thing...I read that that's actually bogus but it sure seems like it would work...and cats like used Q-tips not only cos they're soft but because there's something in ear wax that smells really good to them. (I read that in some scientific-y thing) 

Oh, speaking of cats and cat sounds--when somebody says something gross I make a cat hairball sound UNCK UNCK UNCK.


----------



## lovelocs (Dec 11, 2010)

my aunt did an ear candling, and seemed to have some pretty convincing results...
i'll leave it at that.


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 11, 2010)

Mythbusters disproved the earwax candle thing. The wax didnt melt right so it just burnt itself out.


----------



## Paquito (Dec 11, 2010)

When I was in 4th grade, I used to pour glue on my hands, let it dry, and then peel it off. It was soooooo much fun. My parents told me not to do it anymore, so I would just throw the glue flakes behind my bed to hide it. Which worked until we moved, and a pile of old dried glue was found behind my bed...


----------



## lovelocs (Dec 11, 2010)

Paquito said:


> When I was in 4th grade, I used to pour glue on my hands, let it dry, and then peel it off. It was soooooo much fun. My parents told me not to do it anymore, so I would just throw the glue flakes behind my bed to hide it. Which worked until we moved, and a pile of old dried glue was found behind my bed...




Ughhhh.

But I used to do it, too.  Seems like it got my hands really clean, too.


----------



## Paquito (Dec 11, 2010)

I've also got a bit of trichotillomania.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 11, 2010)

Paquito said:


> When I was in 4th grade, I used to pour glue on my hands, let it dry, and then peel it off. It was soooooo much fun. My parents told me not to do it anymore, so I would just throw the glue flakes behind my bed to hide it. Which worked until we moved, and a pile of old dried glue was found behind my bed...


I did this too only nothing behind or under the bed except monsters.


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 11, 2010)

Paquito said:


> When I was in 4th grade, I used to pour glue on my hands, let it dry, and then peel it off. It was soooooo much fun. My parents told me not to do it anymore, so I would just throw the glue flakes behind my bed to hide it. Which worked until we moved, and a pile of old dried glue was found behind my bed...



Oh, I *loved* doing this! I used Perkins paste, which smelled really good too


----------



## luv_it_here (Dec 11, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I also have the tendency to be super paranoid and can turn any situation into my fault. You know the guy who got shot in the face by Dick Cheney and then apologized to Cheney? I'm that guy.



Are you part-Canadian?


----------



## The Orange Mage (Dec 11, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I've also got a bit of trichotillomania.



Same. Also fingernail biting. The nails are a lost cause (always as short as possible) but I managed to keep the rest only to dry skin picking and pulling the occasional hair off my head that WILL NOT COOPERATE.

Oh, and random arm/leg/finger hairs every now and then. Usually around my right wrists little (naturally) bald patch. It's this kidney-shaped patch near the edge of my arm hair that is just perfectly smooth...no clue how or why. 

EDIT: Also, if you give me a sewing needle and/or safety pin and nothing to use it on I will without hesitation start to thread in and out of the very top layer of my skin with it on my hands.


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 11, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Mythbusters disproved the earwax candle thing. The wax didnt melt right so it just burnt itself out.



on mythbusters they made a candle out of earwax. this is not an ear candle. en ear candle is when you take a small paper tube and insert it into your ear and light one end on fire. the tube allows heated air into the canal which softens the wax and cause it to wick up the paper for easy removal. 

although i know that if i ever tried it all i'd manage would be to set my hair on fire...


----------



## JulieD (Dec 11, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> ....although i know that if i ever tried it all i'd manage would be to set my hair on fire...


When ear candling becomes too dangerous...
They have ear flushes that you can buy, or check with an otolaryngologist a.k.a. ENT, they can actually put you to sleep and clean the hell out of your ears. Some people have to have this done frequently, due to their wax never getting soft enough to make its way to the outer ear canal, for proper Q-tipping removal.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 11, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> on mythbusters they made a candle out of earwax. this is not an ear candle. en ear candle is when you take a small paper tube and insert it into your ear and light one end on fire. the tube allows heated air into the canal which softens the wax and cause it to wick up the paper for easy removal.
> 
> although i know that if i ever tried it all i'd manage would be to set my hair on fire...


Actually, they did try ear candles too. I saw the episode but I couldn't remember if it was Mythbusters or something else.


----------



## Xevoxify (Dec 11, 2010)

Like a lot of previous posters I'm a daily q-tip user. If I don't I just don't feel right all day. Unfortunately, I'm also a nail biter which I've been trying to stop with varied success. The last habit I can think of off the top of my head (only because I had to stop doing it to type this) is that I'm almost constantly playing with my beard. Like practically all the time! I keep it trimmed neat and short but I just can't stop playing with it.

Edit: Oh, I also play with my hair. Like most of the men in my family I started going bald at 22. Once my hair thinned out to the point it was obvious I started shaving my head. So every weekend I shave it down to 3mm. This leads me to be playing with either my beard or my head or both.


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 11, 2010)

I've been trying to cut back on the q-tipping. As Melian said, it's healthy for the wax to be there. You could get a nasty infection if it isn't. However, there's a point where there's an excess that's inexcusable for me not to get out of there. I can't stand it, but it needs to be there for the most part until it becomes unbearable.


----------



## Physix (Dec 11, 2010)

I type using only my right hand. (Fast, though - I'm certified for 60 wmp with no errors.)


----------



## PinkRodery (Dec 12, 2010)

Haha, I have many weird habits, but I'll just mention the main ones that are to do with eating things.

- Eating chocolate bars, like KitKats, I always eat the chocolate first, then the inside. I do the same with Maltesers, Mistrels, M&Ms if I can manage it.
- Chicken nuggets, goujons or dippers, I eat the breaded part off first, then the chicken.
- I take the crusts off sandwiches and eat them, then pick all of the filling out and eat it, then eat the remaining bread.
- I break up crackers and put them into cans of tuna. And eat the mixture from the can.
- I lick flavouring off crisps and then eat the crisp.

Apparently it's hilarious to watch me eat.


----------



## thekidstable (Dec 13, 2010)

Physix said:


> I type using only my right hand. (Fast, though - I'm certified for 60 wmp with no errors.)



thats damn legit


----------



## HayleeRose (Dec 13, 2010)

I have a habbit of having conversations with myself in my head, and then finishing them aloud, forgetting that people cant hear whats going on in my head. Also I am very OCD about things, like if i am sitting at a table eating dinner, my cup, my plate my silverwear, and everything else, has to be in a certain place.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Dec 13, 2010)

i bite my nails all the time. sometimes so bad they bleed.
i laugh when people fall (even at old people).
i talk to myself and answer my own questions.
i watch adult swim every night, even though i have seen the shit they are re playing tons of time.
i have to put my right shoe on first or else i feel like i walk funny.


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm another nail-biter, although I try to do it quietly because my dad does it so loud it annoys the hell out of me. 

And I have a habit of kinda jigging my foot around a lot, moving it either up and down or in circles (always anti-clockwise) when I'm sat down...a lot of the time I do it completely unknowingly.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 13, 2010)

I have something called sensory overload or some such it can mean loads of things

I cannot sleep in a room with a ticking clock or if there is water dripping anywhere near where I am sleeping

I am very noise sensative so no tv in another room when I am going to sleep once I am deeply asleep feel free



Paquito I used to do the glue thing at school

but I was also the kid who ate crayons in kindergarten only got busted cause I was dumb enough to eat the black crayon


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 13, 2010)

The sound of my own heartbeat unnerves me to the point where sometimes I have hyperventilated.


----------



## Mordecai (Dec 13, 2010)

I like to keep doors closed.


----------



## thekidstable (Dec 14, 2010)

Oh yea, since I keep my bangs long, I do _this
_






Don't worry though, I been reppin that shite since '05, back when this little man was still playing patty cake with his friend pedro.


----------



## JulieD (Dec 14, 2010)

thekidstable said:


> Oh yea, since I keep my bangs long, I do _this
> _
> 
> 
> ...



LMAFO! I can't even talk, when I have my hair down, I'm constantly playing with it...honestly, I do stupid stuff with it, like put it in a ponytail on my chin, to look Amish, or flipped all in my face, to look like cousin IT from the Adams Family...I know, I'm a dork


----------



## Zowie (Dec 14, 2010)

JulieD said:


> LMAFO! I can't even talk, when I have my hair down, I'm constantly playing with it...honestly, I do stupid stuff with it, like put it in a ponytail on my chin, to look Amish, or flipped all in my face, to look like cousin IT from the Adams Family...I know, I'm a dork



Hahaha, I was like that, when I had long hair. Now the best I do is constantly tuck/untuck the long-ish side behind my ear.


----------



## Paquito (Dec 14, 2010)

thekidstable said:


> Oh yea, since I keep my bangs long, I do _this
> _
> 
> Don't worry though, I been reppin that shite since '05, back when this little man was still playing patty cake with his friend pedro.





JulieD said:


> LMAFO! I can't even talk, when I have my hair down, I'm constantly playing with it...honestly, I do stupid stuff with it, like put it in a ponytail on my chin, to look Amish, or flipped all in my face, to look like cousin IT from the Adams Family...I know, I'm a dork



So... you guys whip your hair back and forth?


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 14, 2010)

Paquito said:


> So... you guys whip your hair back and forth?



Damn straight.


----------



## thekidstable (Dec 14, 2010)

Paquito said:


> So... you guys whip your hair back and forth?



yeah, is that good?


----------



## JulieD (Dec 14, 2010)

thekidstable said:


> yeah, is that good?



Chyea. Its good...some of us are just hatin' cuz they still in the negative
http://m.youtube.com/watch?gl=US&client=mv-google&hl=en&v=mjL4MGBqROw


----------



## Paquito (Dec 14, 2010)

JulieD said:


> Chyea. Its good...some of us are just hatin' cuz they still in the negative
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?gl=US&client=mv-google&hl=en&v=mjL4MGBqROw



Nah, I'd whip my hair back and forth if my hair actually moved.

My hair didn't even move an inch and I was in & out of the water. My hair's windproof, waterproof, soccerproof, motocycleproof. I'm not sure if my hair's bulletproof, I'm not willin' to try that.


----------



## thekidstable (Dec 15, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Nah, I'd whip my hair back and forth if my hair actually moved.
> 
> My hair didn't even move an inch and I was in & out of the water. My hair's windproof, waterproof, soccerproof, motocycleproof. I'm not sure if my hair's bulletproof, I'm not willin' to try that.



wow lol, I missed the reference at first :doh:
I totally was jamming out to that song the first time I heard it while I was out one night cruisin, but then I forgot about it... and i'd have been _none the wiser_ if not for you guys /salute


----------



## JulieD (Dec 16, 2010)

I am addicted to chapstick. Not so much lip gloss, but chapstick. Right now I'm using Plamers Cocoabutter chapstick. It taste terrible, but I have amazingly smooth lips. On thing that I have to be careful of is my lipring. Sometimes I forget that I have one, and just go to town applying. I end up with a chunk of balm stuck inside my ring, and its falling apart in tube...ugh.:doh:


----------



## JulieD (Dec 22, 2010)

I pick my nose and eat my boogers. I know im not the only one that does this, there are others. I try and attend weekly boogie pickers anonymous meeting, but usually they consists of old men, foreigners, and 2, 3, 4, and 5 year olds. there are many different degrees of "picking." Some of us pick, then wipe it in a tissue...those are usually the ones who great you at the door. Then there are the ones who pick, then wipe on walls and furniture. They are the ones who usually make sure you find your seat, and have enough refreshments. Then, you have the flingers. A flinger, just incase you cant figure it out, picks, then flings the boogie pretty much where ever they want. These are usually the ones who start off the sharing...also usually the nicest. Im an eater...we pick and eat...dont like to share, or spread our boogies around...keep it personal...just us and the boogie. We are normally in charge of making sure the coffee stays hot and the cookies are filled. 

Across the hall is the Scab pickers meeting. We pickers, make fun and call them "the scabbers"...its ok though, because they think we are snotty, even though we are not, well not all of us any way. On tuesday nights, there is a butt pickers meeting...it gets pretty nasty and all they do is talk about shit all night anyhow, or so I have heard. i know that this is lame, but something exciting has to happen soon


----------

